# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop



## virtuous1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum and hoping to get some assistance. I have an Averatec 3200 laptop that I just upgraded to Windows 7. The manufacturer doesn't have the dirvers on their site yet. Anyone know where I can get them? Specifically the Audio, Network Controller, and PCI modem drivers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop*








and welcome to the Forum

If they offer Vista drivers I would try those


----------



## virtuous1 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop*

Thanks for the tip. I will try the Vista drivers this evening.


----------



## andrey02 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop*

I used to have Vista on my Averatec av3200 series (includes av3150, av3260, av3270, av3280, averatec 3150, averatec 3200, averatec 3260, averatec 3270, averatec 3280) and drivers worked fine under Vista. But than I installed Windows 7 but there are no drivers to be found. I know that Vista drivers would work under Windows 7 but can't find any. Although somehow I was able to find them last year when I was installing Vista, it was not easy. If somebody knows where to find Vista video and audio drivers for any of the above mentioned models please reply to this thread. If may also come handy for others as well. Thanks everyone for replying with any info they have.


----------



## virtuous1 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop*

I got it to work! All I did was find the device in device manager, updated the driver and allowed Windows to search the internet for the correct drivers. It found them. Don't know where but I'm not questioning  I can now connect to the internet via my wireless card. The only driver that it couldn't find was the modem driver but of course I can live without that.

Hope you have success too....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Drivers for Averatec 3200 Laptop*

Well done!


----------

